# Testing Interactive and Liner brush.



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I really wanted to just test the blending properties of this paint so I just started blending blue and whit and orange. I did this on canvas paper and I didn't bother to tape it down. I was amazed at how much thinning I could do and the colors remain vibrant. 

I kept spraying with water and blending til I got the paper so wet it started mixing with the paint. It still looked pretty good after overdoing with too little paint. I like it!!!!!

Next I wanted to try my new script liner brush. I decided to make a tree and as you can see, I need practice with this brush but I got the general shapes I wanted. I was able to pull a few into points. Yay!:biggrin: Thanks Terry.

The photo is extremely blurry, I was in a hurry but you get the idea.
I took a better pic.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is great for a practice. Your tree is looking very good using the script liner. It's hard to blend with acrylic, at least I think so, but you are doing it very well. One thing came to mind, the vibrant water downed colors may turn a bit less vibrant as they dry.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> I really wanted to just test the blending properties of this paint so I just started blending blue and whit and orange. I did this on canvas paper and I didn't bother to tape it down. I was amazed at how much thinning I could do and the colors remain vibrant.
> 
> I kept spraying with water and blending til I got the paper so wet it started mixing with the paint. It still looked pretty good after overdoing with too little paint. I like it!!!!!
> 
> ...


 Heeey this one is good...veery good.You discovered you style LOL:biggrin:
Very good abstract !!!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I really enjoyed doing this practice piece. It could be my thing!!


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Seems like you did this with great success. Well done!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I updated the image just because I didn't want a blurry one left behind. I'm thinking of going with this theme on stretched canvas now.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Cool Beans! Looking forward to seeing the canvas one. You will find the Liner brush really fun. Flicking it will make the best long grass -- very delicate lines. If you give the brush a little twist while making the branch and lighten the pressure you will get a really good point at the end of the branch. And it is the absolute best thing for signing your paintings.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey not bad at all!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

hi there. may i ask what exactly did you test? a new brush or a medium? because if you blend with just water you have to be beware not to use too much even tho it seems working.

in acrylic paint there is color pigments some idk stuff and acrylic pigments which connect to each other when the water dries out. that is how acrylic colors work. if you mix water in it with not acrylic pigments in it you might stretch the acrilyc pigments so much they cannot connect to each other.

then if you are really unlucky it might flake off the canvas/ surface. that´s why it´s better to use a medium instead of water.

now im no expert in acrylics - i started somewhat last year. but i watch alot of tutorial videos and the sorts and i recently painted a skyline with lots of lights etc. and i had to do it with water since i didnt have a medium just a bit of color retardant ( which also works fine ).

cheers


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi abt2k15. 

I tested the paint properties as stated in in the ads. I didn't mix the paint with water on the pallet so much as rewetting it on the the canvas. This is a totally different type of acrylic that doesn't skin over and is able to absorb the misted water and stay workable. 

I'm glad I found this paint early on before spending money on other acrylics that I may never use.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Water makes acrylic paint flake? That's news to me. I never experienced any flaking with acrylics and I only use water with them, no medium.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

yeah its not told that often but you can google it.



> Acrylic paint consists of pigment suspended in binder. The binder is what makes the paint stick to the surface - in your case, the board. If you dilute the acrylic paint too much with water, it may weaken the binder. This means that the paint may form a weak bond to the surface and lift off the next time you go over it.
> 
> To thin the paint and create a glaze without breaking down the binder, you should use an acrylic glazing liquid instead of water. When you use an acrylic glazing liquid, you can thin the paint as much as you need to without worrying about weakening the binder.
> 
> If you want to stick with water, generally try not to dilute your paint with more than 50% water to 50% paint.


http://www.art-is-fun.com/how-to-prevent-acrylics-from-lifting/


----------

